# My first Armor build *PICS*



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Can you tell I am a car modeler? Look how clean and nice it is!
No fears, I'l be firing up the airbrush later and adding a coat of white wash to her for winter camo. I'm all new to this and it is my first piece. I enjoyed the build as only Tamiya will allow.
Tamiya 1/48 M4 Sherman w/diecast chassis. Painted in Testors colors and some weathering with a silver pencil lead.

















Constuctive critism welcome, just remember this is not my genre at all. Thought it would be fun to try. I'll take any tips!

Chris


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Not enough Dirt!!! Other than that,SWEET!!!!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I agree--now that you got it show-room fresh, dirty it up a bunch! Nice work!


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Thanks guys! It seems the general consensus is it needs to be dirty or?
Here is my take on a whitewash for it. I'll still be tinkering with it all week.








I'm going to try for some mud on the bogies sometime this week. So, is this a bit better? I'm new to weathering too....
Chris


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

No!!! More Dirt...Needs Mud!!!! Great Job though.....You have have done well!!


----------



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

sweet sherman,,heres a neat trick for mud,get an elmers glue bottle and take off the orange cap,fill the bottle with thick muddy water,,yes the real stuff. get about a foot away and have at it.wait till it dries,maybey even some small clods in the track wheels.once you get it lookin the way yuo want it.clear coat the whole thing with dullcote .clear ,its flat the real mud gives the dirt a 3 dimensional,,as of coarse its real. beutiful job thus far though.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Hey guys, thanks for the comments. Here is the finished piece I took to the IPMS show:










As I said this was my first armor build. I placed third in the 1/48 class. WOW.
Chris


----------



## machine shop to (Dec 10, 2005)

I think that too much is made of weathering a model sometimes. After all, they were all new at one time or other. Plus, I haven't developed that talent too well yet.......

tom


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Now Thats lookin Better....Still needs more Mud though on the tracks!! SEriously Great job and congrats on the contest...Looks like you need to cross over and do more aromor n stuff!!!!!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Surprised you didn't paint it all white with that blue stripe down the middle and a SD455 decal placed on both sides of the barrel. :devil:


Looks great SD! Both versions, like Machine shop posted, it was new looking for at least a day. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

roadrner said:


> Surprised you didn't paint it all white with that blue stripe down the middle and a SD455 decal placed on both sides of the barrel. :devil:
> 
> 
> Looks great SD! Both versions, like Machine shop posted, it was new looking for at least a day. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


 
I had a real hard time trying to get it dirty. It's a wonder I didn't glosscote it!
I think you may be onto something though! LOL
Thanks for the encouragement guys!
Chris


----------

